# Arrow wrap???



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

I would like to try and make my own wraps. Where can I get the paper (sticker) to cut and paint? Thanks for the help.


----------



## msthunt (Jul 9, 2009)

*Me Too*

Ive been wonderin the same thing.
Help us out fellas.


----------



## cmfooballcoach (May 6, 2009)

I found some 3M reflective rolls of tape at our local dollar store. I cut it in 5" strips, and it works wonderful. When you hit this stuff with a flashlight, it lights up awesome! 

http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/...E3E02LECIE20S4K7_nid=6RN6Q9VG0QbeXFHSXSN3Z1gl

I've also read on here and other sights of people using vinyl from sign / print shops. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## ANGEL (Jun 6, 2009)

Vinyl is what is used. It comes in a huge variety of colors and designs. U can find it at any or most car audio shops. My husband drew up his own design and we had our local car audio shop print them for us. Good luck!


----------



## Antihunter (May 5, 2005)

Try you local area for a vinyl lettering shop.Ask for their scraps and you will have more then you will ever use.


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

thanks for the tips!!


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

I've bought it in bulk from a local sign shop... $10 got me enough to make a couple hundred wraps. Another spot to check are hobby shops that sell RC planes and stuff. Often they'll have bulk vinyl as well in a few different colours.


----------



## Wooska (Aug 27, 2002)

www.beacongraphics.com 
Clic on vinyl graphics film (left side of page)

hope this helps,
Stay Safe ..... Wooska


----------



## Gixxer (Oct 25, 2006)

I have not tried it yet but I heard somewhere that some of the wrap companies are using oracal 651.

http://www.signwarehouse.com/c-VOR.html

or you could go holographic like this...
http://www.signwarehouse.com/VSH2410-p-VS-2410-RIP.html


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

All good info! Thanks for the help.


----------



## CCA WRAPS (Aug 6, 2009)

Oracal 651 is the most common it's printable, and cheaper than the 851 which is lighter weight since it is a cast film rather than a calendared film. I use a lot of LG for the solid colors and 651 for printing. 3M is too thick and heavy for my liking. The cheapest place to buy 651 the vinyl is Signs Plus Banners. signsplusbanners . com 1.800.635.6897 . 
Some films they will sell in 5 Yard Rolls...for those of you who have the Crikits.


----------



## CCA WRAPS (Aug 6, 2009)

Gixxer said:


> I have not tried it yet but I heard somewhere that some of the wrap companies are using oracal 651.
> 
> http://www.signwarehouse.com/c-VOR.html
> 
> ...


Holographic is NOT made for the tight curvature of the arrow. It WILL start to separate at the seam. It has a metallic foil base that is covered with a transparent overlaid vinyl. I ONLY use this stuff on FLAT surfaces... I DON'T even like putting it on banners.


----------



## rjharcher (Feb 1, 2008)

*what kind*

what kind of printer do you need with the oral 651? Will an inkjet work?


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

rjharcher said:


> what kind of printer do you need with the oral 651? Will an inkjet work?


no, you need a thermal printer($20,000.00) or a larger format printer($5000.00+)

A standard inkjet used at home wont do it. The ink will not stick to it:wink:


----------



## CCA WRAPS (Aug 6, 2009)

bowmanhunter said:


> no, you need a thermal printer($20,000.00) or a larger format printer($5000.00+)
> 
> A standard inkjet used at home wont do it. The ink will not stick to it:wink:


EXACT-O-MUNDO!
I have one of those BEASTS! 62" ECO SOLVENT Mutoh...$16,000.
As for the Large Format printers, if it is a pigment ink, the media has to be specifically for that type of ink.

And for those thinking of possibly doing it... LASER PRINTERS will NOT work either. It will lay down a design to the vinyl, but it will rub fight off. PLUS the heat from the rollers can melt the vinyl. Then you have a BIG MESS.


----------



## Bhead (Sep 18, 2009)

If you use scrap vinyl or from some other source, how do you adhere it to the arrow? Is there something you use that is easily removable when needed?


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

Bhead said:


> If you use scrap vinyl or from some other source, how do you adhere it to the arrow? Is there something you use that is easily removable when needed?


vinly has a paper backing, peel paper and roll it onto arrow shaft.

I have pics on my website if it helps you

to remove just peel off. for stubborn vinyl lightly heat with a hair dryer


----------



## peter rogers (Nov 1, 2008)

ttt for some great info


----------



## Horizontal Hunt (Mar 23, 2007)

The other option is to use a lacquer spray paint and crest them that way. This is how I do my arrows.

Bob

http://www.texastrackers.com/Videos/Arrows.wmv


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

Paper Street Pastics got it all google them in New Jersey or E Bay


----------



## NJBuckBuster (Jul 9, 2007)

I bought reflective material from my local sign shop in 5 different colors. Now they are just plain (no designs on them) but for the money you can not beat it.

I figured out how many wraps I can get out of a roll and how much the roll costs it was like every 12-13 dozen wraps would cost me a penny to buy. Thats right about 150 (4.5''L x 3/4''-15/16'' W) wraps cost me just about a penny. That is reflective material (3m) and it comes in all colors...

To cut it I use a paper cutter (not the chop type) that uses a round razor blade and it works very well...

NJBB


----------



## Gixxer (Oct 25, 2006)

CCA WRAPS said:


> Holographic is NOT made for the tight curvature of the arrow. It WILL start to separate at the seam. It has a metallic foil base that is covered with a transparent overlaid vinyl. I ONLY use this stuff on FLAT surfaces... I DON'T even like putting it on banners.


Good thing I saw this before I started buying stuff. Thanks for the heads up. In all honesty plain white or yellow should be bright enough.


----------



## nhsgatorfootbal (Feb 25, 2006)

*ttt*

you can always get mindy at onestringer arrow wraps to make you some. They are awesome people and have awesome products. onstringer.com


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

nhsgatorfootbal said:


> you can always get mindy at onestringer arrow wraps to make you some. They are awesome people and have awesome products. onstringer.com


Ditto. And super prices!


----------



## rjd (Dec 3, 2005)

Or Jeff at CCA Wraps . He does a great job . Sells them in a bakers dozen. you get something like 14 or 15 wraps for his price. A couple to practice with .


----------

